# Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Cinematography)



## FilmSchool.org

This thread is for the general discussion of the film school Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Cinematography). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## CineEye

CineEye posted a new review on the film school  Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Cinematography)


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Cinematography) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------

